# Cummins Vs. Power Stroke



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Stumbled across this little video link today. I am not bashing, no brand wars, just posted for your amusement.

CUMMINS vs POWERSTROKE

I enjoyed it, got a little chuckle...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I love those videos







I have seen a few versions and the cummins seems to win every time. I wanted to hook my 8.1 up to a friends Hemi but he was wouldn't do it.

John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I wonder who would win if both trucks had dualies


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

No drama here!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

What was evident was a lot of wheel hop by the Ford. When you can't get traction, you can't pull. There's no way to know which truck has a stronger engine. The Dodge was clearly set up better for this type of activity.

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Does that bring back memories







In High School (tech school, auto class) ,I had a friend who bought new 1973 Ford pu., another friend had a 66 Ford pu which he had done a lot of engine and suspension work to. The guy with the 66 bragged so much that the guy with the new PU challenged him to a tug a war, the same as the video. He finally caved in after being called chicken.

On the last day of school, the stage was set. Best 3 out of 5. All we needed was 3 pull offs. The 73 dragged the 66 backwards wheel hopping like crazy almost to easily. On the third he dragged the 66 the entire length of the parking lot, about 800 ft just to rub it in









John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats too dang funny!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Does that bring back memories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John your showing your age again (new 73







)

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Let me say that they are both good engines BUT the cummins is a true truck engine, truck in the relm of 18 wheelers. I have seen the inside of both engines ( cranks, rods and pistons ) and the cummins is 3x the size of the ford. It is a HUGE difference. I have seen a cummins engine become locked up with water filling a cylinder full of swamp water. Pulled the injectors out, blew out the water and it ran like a top with no porblem. AMAZING.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

battalionchief3 said:


> Let me say that they are both good engines BUT the cummins is a true truck engine, truck in the relm of 18 wheelers. I have seen the inside of both engines ( cranks, rods and pistons ) and the cummins is 3x the size of the ford. It is a HUGE difference. I have seen a cummins engine become locked up with water filling a cylinder full of swamp water. Pulled the injectors out, blew out the water and it ran like a top with no porblem. AMAZING.


Now that you have said something. I felt the same, but didnt wanna start a war.... Yea there is a reason big trucks use an inline six for there engines. In the industrial, construction, trucking fields, V-8's are mainly used for stationary stuff, and inline engines are in the moving vehicles. Not saying there is some use of them vise versa, but mainly that is the way it is.

The reason is, inline engines make more off idle torque quicker than a v engine. Not saying a v is bad, but the torque starts earlier in a inline configuration. V-8's start a bit later in rpm's. Two of the same size may make comparable max torque at about the same rpm, but the inline will start its torque quicker.

Because semi's are super low geared, you can not give them gas at the start. You just slowly release the clutch. Doesnt matter if your on a hill or not. If you gave it gas, it will twist the driveshaft right into. So they need huge amounts of torque just off idle to start the 80k rig pulling. An inline is much better suited for that, and thats why inline 6's are king in big trucks. There has been some v type engines used in the past, but they start there torque at a higher rpm than a inline. They needed a deeper reduction of gearing to get them to start moving.. So more shifting was needed. The industry tailors to the driver so they have been all inline for the last 25 years.

My engine in my truck makes 425 hp and 1850 lb of torque at 1200 rpm, It never runs much above 1600 rpm. Its max is 2100 but the computer lets it only go to 1800.. It runs down the highway at 1550 rpm.. The engine doesnt need shifted to a lower gear till you are below 1100 rpm. But you can let it pull down to 1000 or just below to clear over the top of a hill.. I have driven bigger that make 600 hp and 2500 lb of torque. Empty they are very fun to drive! Big diesels cant be compared to small diesels. The reasons are this paragraph..

A inline will always win this type of contest against a v type, but it really doesnt say which one is better. In small diesels they run at a much higher rpm than the big ones do anyways.. But for those that dont know, it sure is fun to watch them either gloat, or be mad.... lol.

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

First time I saw this line. I ended up getting a Dodge mostly because I found one like I wanted as a reasonable price. I never liked Dodges personally but the I did like the Cummins Engine. After getting the Transmission fixed and upgraded, this is one heck of a truck. Like Carey said, it is a fun truck to drive, feeling more like a sports truck unloaded instead of a 7700 lb beast. The guys that fixed the tranny thought so too. They all had to "test" drive the truck because it was so much fun. I test drove a simular GMC with everything and it felt like a truck, nothing special but nothing really wrong with it either. We have a truck at work that has a cummins engine in. It's a 1975 with over 500,000 miles on it, all short trips with off road use.

Keep on truckin'

Larry


----------

